# What is best for getting rid of trapped wind?



## jimjam (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello,The worst part of my IBS is I get a lot of trapped wind. What is best to get rid of this?Many thanksJames


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Gas X or Alka Seltzer and mint tea.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

At this moment,be active is one option.Any over the counter med. does not work for me.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Have you tried them with mint tea, spasman.? The magic Indian pudding(pudin Hara) as you call is a combination of Sodiun bicarbonate and mint. You can get mint in the grocery store and boil acopuple of mint leaves to make a cup of tea. It is an anti spasmodic.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes.I tried peppermint oil caps,peppermint tea,probably mint tea too,anyway i'm intolerant with all teas.I can try mint again.I tried almost every products that the people claims it works for ibs.Nothing works.That's why i'm so down and i only think about opioids,my one and only relief in 8 painful years.














http://www.hosppract.com/issues/2000/09/brook.htm


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Remember to try Alka Seltzer and mint tea *together*


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What the heck is Helter scelter?Is it from an England Rock band.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Alka Seltzer is sodium bicarbonate in a fizzy drink.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

this is hilarious!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I like fyzzy even if i don't understand the word.I think i know this product.I have thank about these drink few times.Is it a sachet that you put in water?Equal or someting like that?The purpose of these products are for too much stomach acid.Rigth?I will check the ingredient in the drugstore.I want the bubbles to move in my bowel and to shake the things.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Never too late too say the ingredients of the pudding!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes joan there's magics moments sometimes...The other day,i was at the grocery store and i don't know why,there was a big guy with baby facewho was whashing the fish fridge with the high pressure and gun.It's like if he's always do that.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: I get a lot of trapped wind


How do you know have this?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

posted 03-03-2004 11:26 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------quote:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- I get a lot of trapped wind--------------------------------------------------------------------------------How do you know have this? Simple Flux,i will learn you,1-we experience spasms feeling2-eventually,the gas is expelled3-we feel less gassy4-we conclude that is trapped gas.I don't understand the meaning of your question,what is the underground idea about this?


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

Spas, you crack me up. All that laughing I just did to your helter skelter answer expelled all my wind.I get the gas thing too. It feels like fish tank bubbles going up the side of my stomach, and than when I go to the bathroom, this halacious noise comes out of my bum. That's why I'm called boom boom.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

By far, the best remedy I've found for trapped gas is a prescription anti-cholinergic such as Librax or Bentyl. I've used both. You use them as needed. Within an hour of ingesting either one, the gas passes and the pain is gone, too.Trapped gas is common in IBS due to the intestinal spasms we experience.Peppermint tea works sometimes for me, but not nearly as good as Bentyl or Librax. Those 2 drugs rock.Stacey


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Stace,which kind of ibs do you have?Bentyl still an option for me but i lost my prescrition.I don't know what to do with Bentyl.Some tell that it hurt the bladder other say it's good bla bla bla...


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I have IBS C/D alternating and P (pain) from the trapped gas. I'm telling you, the Bentyl was a lifesaver. Nothing happened to my bladder. I'd call your doctor and get the prescription. Take 20 mg. a half-hour before each meal and at bedtime. I did this for a month, now I only need it every few months. The stuff works great on the trapped wind.If you have some kind of reaction you can always just quit taking it, but just think of the relief it might give you. I was in pain for over a year and within an hour of taking a pill, the pain eased. I can't speak highly enough about it.Stacey


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Stunning!But i'm still afraid of bladder problem because i heard about that.But i take the infos.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

spasmanyou are good when you are not serious. You help my colon relax.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I find that activity really helps with trapped gas. Also, laying on my stomach with one knee up for a while helps too. Gentle pressure or massaging on my lower belly helps as well. Someone mentioned yoga poses are helpful too. Gas-X never worked for me. What worked most for me was eliminating whole wheat products.


----------

